# New vs. est problem



## VRMoran (Nov 14, 2012)

My question: when is a problem new or established? If a patient is an established patient and they are coming in for a reason that they did two year ago (i.e. abscess, UTI, etc.) then is it a new problem?


----------



## mdoyle53 (Nov 15, 2012)

When an acute problem is resolved, another instance makes it new again


----------



## VRMoran (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## jimifetil (Oct 14, 2016)

mdoyle53 said:


> When an acute problem is resolved, another instance makes it new again



Hi, is there any Medicare guideline to back this up?


----------

